# More baby bellies....what do you think?



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

Got my het amber blood motleys together for a group photo and noticed one has a really cool belly. She is different in colour to the others, much more red, but still working on the the photos from the top lol....Any ideas what would have made this one from 19 so different?


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

that will probably be the bloodred coming thru.


----------



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

Some body shots of the same snake:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

yeah my het cinder bloods look the same, they have turned out to be amazing colours.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Weird little snakelets - the majority don't seem to show the "zipper" belly I'd have expected from known het Bloodreds!

That red one's a keeper for sure, though.


----------



## bloodcorn (Jul 29, 2007)

Ssthisto said:


> Weird little snakelets - the majority don't seem to show the "zipper" belly I'd have expected from known het Bloodreds!
> 
> That red one's a keeper for sure, though.


But is it mine or Mand's keeper :lol2:


----------



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

bloodcorn said:


> But is it mine or Mand's keeper :lol2:


Guns drawn at dawn :lol2:


----------



## pankthesnake (Sep 29, 2007)

spirit975 said:


> Guns drawn at dawn :lol2:


Yeah :lol2:


----------



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

Ssthisto said:


> Weird little snakelets - the majority don't seem to show the "zipper" belly I'd have expected from known het Bloodreds!
> 
> That red one's a keeper for sure, though.


I agree, i expected lots of "het blood bellies" too, but there`s only one or two showing a faint sign of a zipper...but their parentage is 100% certain so i`m happy enough: victory:


----------



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

Unfortunately no one will be keeping the lovely red one...he passed away yesterday morning. He was the smallest in the clutch and obviously have some sort of problem......didn`t even make it to its first shed.... RIP baby snake.


----------



## Salamanda (May 28, 2008)

spirit975 said:


> Unfortunately no one will be keeping the lovely red one...he passed away yesterday morning. He was the smallest in the clutch and obviously have some sort of problem......didn`t even make it to its first shed.... RIP baby snake.


aww  R.I.P beautiful little one


----------



## BlueRoses (Jun 21, 2007)

Oh Im so sorry to hear that. As you say best it happened now if there was some problem with the poor little fella. Makes you sad just the same :-(


----------



## Shadow_Eyed (Dec 24, 2007)

Aahh im sorry to hear that Mand


----------

